# Sherway set to Open September 2nd (Official ehMac Apple Store Sherway Opening Thread)



## WorldIRC

A little birdy, who definately has his place in the industry, as informed me that he will be in town for September 2nd for the opening of the Sherway Store!!!!


----------



## Macaholic

I took a peak between the slit in the doors two days ago. There was some movement going on. It'd be pretty wild if they were ready THAT soon!


----------



## TommyC

not doubting the little birdie but doesnt it seem a bit odd that Apple would open two canadian stores so close together? (sherway Sept 2, carrefour laval sept 9/10 - assuming other rumours are right)


----------



## WorldIRC

The little birdy..lets just say it works for Apple...and we'll leave it at that. Both dates are still correct. Sept 2 for Sherway, and 1 week later for Laval. I can't refuse to believe them, especially with their position within Apple.


----------



## Jet_Star

TommyC said:


> not doubting the little birdie but doesnt it seem a bit odd that Apple would open two canadian stores so close together? (sherway Sept 2, carrefour laval sept 9/10 - assuming other rumours are right)


The 2 stores are quite a distance from each other and also in 2 different provinces, so I don't see why not.


----------



## TommyC

Jet_Star said:


> The 2 stores are quite a distance from each other and also in 2 different provinces, so I don't see why not.


I know but I would think they'd spread things out a bit to perhaps get more press coverage. Also I would think they'd want to steer clear of putting it on a holiday weekend which could lead to a lower turn-out.

However, if the birdy is reliable then Im not saying it's not possible. Im just a little disheartened 'cause if it is opening the 2nd then I wont be able to make it


----------



## zarquon

I don't think that they need to worry about a low turn out, even if it was on Christmas day!

Z.


----------



## gmark2000

I'm there! T-Hill??


----------



## WorldIRC

T-Hills working but I'll try and be there! And I'll represent Thornhill for him!!


----------



## audiodan

Me and some friends will probably come.


----------



## T-hill

What Worldirc said... Maybe, if I sleep well the night before, I'll take a detour out there to say hey... (Yeah I know, that's one HELLUVA detour!).


----------



## iSawTheLight

They're already advertising it on those corny radio commercials for Sherway!


----------



## WorldIRC

I wonder what my boss will say if I ask him for Saturday off....yea, I'm going to a mall for some store


----------



## T-hill

Yeah... How about being on a heavily subsidized trip to NYC, and then disappearing for a meaningful religious experience... To hang out with Steve Jobs and other Mac geeks at a store opening? I guess if my schedule doesn't allow for Apple Store openings anymore, Fifth Avenue was going out with a bang!


----------



## gmark2000

I have confirmed the September 2nd opening of the Sherway Gardens Apple Store with the management office. I am awaiting a callback from the Security Manager regarding the queuing policies and procedures for the Friday night.

I am 75% certain that I'll be there to represent ehMac. Who else will be there?


----------



## audiodan

Me and some friends will make our way down!


----------



## WorldIRC

gmark2000 said:


> I have confirmed the September 2nd opening of the Sherway Gardens Apple Store with the management office. I am awaiting a callback from the Security Manager regarding the queuing policies and procedures for the Friday night.
> 
> I am 75% certain that I'll be there to represent ehMac. Who else will be there?


Booyah..


----------



## IronMac

I'll probably be coming in from a wedding reception that evening so should be there around 10 or so.


----------



## JPL

I wouldn't go unless they paid me, which they won't. But I won't stand in line for anything soooooo


----------



## harrydude

--


----------



## WorldIRC

And he'll ask why I'm just telling him now


----------



## Macaholic

Succumbing to my Macaholism -- and considering that I live about seven minutes away by car, I think I might make this one my first opening. My son -- budding Mac zealot that he is -- is also interested in waiting in line.


----------



## Chealion

audiodan said:


> Me and some friends will make our way down!


I read this and all I see is some teacher like TV character saying "Some friends and *I*". Thanks for the laugh audiodan.

Best of luck to those able to make it, I shall be waiting for my local store to open.


----------



## audiodan

Chealion said:


> I read this and all I see is some teacher like TV character saying "Some friends and *I*". Thanks for the laugh audiodan.
> 
> Best of luck to those able to make it, I shall be waiting for my local store to open.


Well, *Me* and my friend's summers continue 'til school starts, so no teachers yet!, but anytime for the laugh.


----------



## duper

I have always tended to avoid Apple Store openings like the plague. But everyone who goes, have fun!


----------



## ender78

Conisdering the opening is less than a week away, I am surprised that there has been no announcement yet. Did we ever hear that interviews were even happening.


----------



## gmark2000

I was at Sherway Gardens today. The interior looks nearly complete with the ceiling being done. A cleaning crewing was vacuuming, washing and polishing. The signage and merchandising displays obviously have not been installed and the shelves and display need stocking. Obviously the POS and other systems need installation too. IMHO, they've got plenty of time to get this done for next weekend.


----------



## thegreenapple

i try to be there 
have a Mac heads 40th bday weekend to go to but i think he will let me off for a bit


----------



## adagio

I'll be there. I need another T-shirt.


----------



## T-hill

I reiterate, if I sleep well the night before, I might take a detour out there the next day before work. If anyone wants to snag me an extra t-shirt, it'd be greatly appreciated though...


----------



## gmark2000

Here are some photos I took on Sunday.


----------



## gmark2000

Just some further background, the store is located right across from Pottery Barn and between Foot Locker and the brand new Nike Store.










The Sherway Gardens Apple Store has a 39 feet of frontage and comprises a whopping 5414 square feet of total space (Toronto Eaton Centre is 4977 square feet and Yorkdale is 3900 square feet). The extra space is likely being used for storage of inventory as you can see from the interior photos that it looks just about the same size at the Eaton Centre Apple Store. The Eaton Centre has 33% more selling space than Yorkdale. So by the books, this may be Canada's BIGGEST Apple Store!










Now, having reviewed my pics from the Yorkdale opening, the store was even more complete two weeks prior to the their opening. Hmmm... is September 2nd doable?? It must be, because it's official!


----------



## IronMac

gmark, can you ask them about parking for those of us who are thinking of queueing overnight? Thanks!


----------



## gmark2000

IronMac said:


> gmark, can you ask them about parking for those of us who are thinking of queueing overnight? Thanks!


Just was speaking to the Security Manager this morning and working out the details. Stay tuned.


----------



## TommyC

Unless my commitments change in the next few days, I wont be able to make this one  

Oh well. At least there's still the possibility that I'll make it to the one in montreal


for those going, have a great time!


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## gmark2000

Hmmm... Blackbook (Black Macbook) or Lenovo ThinkPad???


----------



## azilnik

Once again... Gmark's done it.
I'll definately try make it down overnight... I'll drive down, it's not too far from Richmond Hill. I've been completely out of the loop these days, I've been living in Calgary over the summer. Anyway hope to see you there.

Nevermind Apple = God. GMARK = God.


----------



## duper

gmark2000 said:


> Hmmm... Blackbook (Black Macbook) or Lenovo ThinkPad???


Yuck. I hated my ThinkPad. Maybe the person working there might get inspired to get a MacBook for himself.


----------



## hokuto

How do you figure its bigger than Eaton Centre? Both stores have other inventory rooms located in the mall too. When I got my PowerBook at Yorkdale they had to take 15 minutes to go down to some remote stock room for it. In the pictures, it doesn't even look like there'd be room for accessories in the middle like Eaton Centre, looks just like Yorkdale but with a Studio on the left.


----------



## gmark2000

The Apple construction manager whom I've met on both occasions told me that the Eaton Centre Apple Store had the 33% larger floor space than Yorkdale.

This location in Sherway has almost 500 more square footage than Eaton Centre. At Yorkdale, the storage is compacted in rolling carriage shelving system. (No doubt, it would take some time to get stock from a system where shelves had to be moved.)

Yorkdale's storage room looks like this and it runs the full length of the West side wall.


----------



## gord

*mall opening time*

I was thinking of driving in from Mississauga for the grand opening and was wondering what time the mall doors open in the morning. It does show the store itself opening at 9:30am.


----------



## gmark2000

gord said:


> I was thinking of driving in from Mississauga for the grand opening and was wondering what time the mall doors open in the morning. It does show the store itself opening at 9:30am.


The mall doors open at 8am on Saturday (contrast this to 24hrs at Eaton Centre and 6am at Yorkdale). As mentioned, stay tuned for more information on queuing as I receive it. (I am hoping we can have arrangements so that we can stay inside overnight as the mall is usually cleared by 10:30pm on Fridays.)


----------



## Cliffy

I guess it is time to think about waiting in the lineup or not.


----------



## madgunde

Gosh darnit, I'm going to miss this grand opening as well. I'm leaving on a road trip to Sherbrooke, QC that morning and plan to be in Kingston by the time the store opens. I missed the Yorkdale opening for the exact same reason. I only found out about it when I got the official email invite from Apple today.

Oh, well, at least I made it to the Eaton Centre grand opening. Too bad the Sherway Gardens and Laval openings weren't reversed. I'd be able to make them both! ;-)


----------



## ender78

I just received an invite email from Apple [Sept 2nd Confirmed]


----------



## Jamesw

Too many Apple stores in GTA! =D


----------



## Eidetic

Jamesw said:


> Too many Apple stores in GTA! =D


Apple must think Toronto is the only Canadian city!!!


----------



## gmark2000

Now we're linked by ifoAppleStore.com. Check it out!


----------



## Loafer

Eidetic said:


> Apple must think Toronto is the only Canadian city!!!


it isn't ?


----------



## Loafer

just out of interest how many are likely to be lining up by 9.30am ?
I fancy coming down just to snag one of those free t-shirts.......but we're moving into our new house on the 31st Aug. so I'm guessing I may be too busy to stand in line for 3hrs


----------



## ender78

Loafer said:


> just out of interest how many are likely to be lining up by 9.30am ?
> I fancy coming down just to snag one of those free t-shirts.......but we're moving into our new house on the 31st Aug. so I'm guessing I may be too busy to stand in line for 3hrs


Judging the lack of massive crowds at Eaton Centre, you may be OK. Then again who knows, arriving just before opening is likely to gurarantee getting a t-shirt. This is definately not Yorkdale.


----------



## razz

Oh, I'll be there


----------



## IronMac

Out of curiousity, how many people are planning on an overnighter? I've a wedding to attend and was thinking of heading to Sherway after the reception. Alternatively, I could always head home and sleep in my bed before getting out there again. 

As someone else noted, there's no urgency in lining up for a t-shirt because I don't think there will be any crowds this time around.


----------



## highapostle

It's tempting - I missed both Yorkdale and Eaton Center's grand openings, so I might come out just to say that I've made it to one. I'm no longer living in Toronto, but Kitchener isn't that far of a drive especially on a Saturday morning.


----------



## thegreenapple

i am working from 2 am to 11 am friday 
so i might be out there for an over nighter
or taking a late bus plus my bike


----------



## gmark2000

thegreenapple said:


> i am working from 2 am to 11 am friday
> so i might be out there for an over nighter


Get a good sleep on Friday day and you'll be prime for the overnight.


----------



## clearNET

I'll be there for sure 

5mins drive from my house...finally no more long treks to Yorkdale!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

i happened to be in sherway last night and noticed the apple store site.

unable to resist, i peered through the crack in the door and saw a mass of people marching straight toward me. i leapt back just as the door opened and twenty people filed out. some of them gave me a strange look as it was pretty obvious what i'd been doing.

but i had a good look inside while the door was open. there are skids of product in the center of the room, ready to be placed on shelf. everything else looked finished.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

i think i'll head down @ 9am. if there is a huge line up i'll be heading over to Sizzlin' Jak's for breakfast instead. standing in line for 2 hrs for a free t-shirt isn't worth it.


----------



## WorldIRC

clearNET said:


> I'll be there for sure
> 
> 5mins drive from my house...finally no more long treks to Yorkdale!


Watcha gonna drive


----------



## gmark2000

I'll have to say that peoples' enthusiasm for this opening is lacklustre. Have all the Mac fanatics been satiated with the two other stores?? 

Let's hear from the lurkers, who's coming?


----------



## azilnik

I'll probably be there. I agree though... Where is everyone?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

how would we recognize each other?


----------



## adagio

TroutMaskReplica said:


> how would we recognize each other?


Just go to the front of the line.


----------



## Jet_Star

gmark2000 said:


> I'll have to say that peoples' enthusiasm for this opening is lacklustre. Have all the Mac fanatics been satiated with the two other stores??
> 
> Let's hear from the lurkers, who's coming?


I bet if it was a flagship store there would be a much more enthusiasm.

Myself and maybe 1 or 2 of my friends will be there in the morning.


----------



## Kosh

If it was in Ottawa, it would have more attendance!!!


----------



## highapostle

TroutMaskReplica said:


> how would we recognize each other?


I'll be the one who looks completely indistinguishable from everyone else.


----------



## Sloan

I havent decided if Im gonna attend this opening yet. Chances are if I do though I will be showing up in the morning and not pulling an all nighter like at the Eaton Centre.


----------



## gmark2000

I was playing telephone tag with the Sherway Gardens Security Manager this afternoon and she was in a meetings up until 6pm. She was to get back to me about the queuing procedures. (I still hope we can wait _inside_ overnight, but this is still up in the air.)


----------



## thegreenapple

i spent last week up north in the brent crater
some Urban Camping in the GTA sounds like fun
off at 11 am friday email me hook up
i use a blackberry so leave a number or i will send mine so we can hook up
beejacon


----------



## Macaholic

Me and my son will most probably be there.


----------



## gmark2000

*OFFICIAL QUEUE INFORMATION FOR 
APPLE STORE SHERWAY GARDENS GRAND OPENING*

This is the official information as communicated to me by Ms. Laurie O'Toole, Security Manager for the Sherway Gardens. Please do not call Sherway Gardens for any other queries as any updates will be posted here.

The Mall is open from 8am to about 10:30pm daily, however no loitering is permitted after 9pm when the stores officially close. Sherway Gardens is accommodating an overnight queue for the Apple Store grand opening by allowing customers (fanatics) to line-up outside of the mall on Friday night into Saturday morning prior to the 8am mall door opening. You begin the queue outside of the Scotiabank at *ENTRANCE 4*.

At 8am on Saturday, the mall doors open to the public. It is expected that persons will respect the queue and not barge in line. Ms. O'Toole indicated that there will be three additional security posted that evening/morning to assist.

There are no parking restrictions outside of the mall, so chairs, blankets, etc... can be placed back into your vehicles when the mall opens. Inside will be two staging areas (pens) for the line-up so as to not obstruct the mall traffic flow. They are located in the comfort zones (I presume the furniture is removed temporarily). Inside and outside, roped stanchions (not barricades) will be utilized for crowd control.


----------



## azilnik

Once again, Gary's done it. We all owe him a round of applause :clap: :clap: :clap: 
Are you going to be lining up with us?

Also... Do you suspect we'll get Wi/Fi from all the way outside? I suspect not, but what do you think?


----------



## wildwheelz

Thanks for all the info Gary! You ROCK! (but how did you get floor maps of Sherway?! haha)

I'm going to bring my laptop anyway... hopefully there is wi-fi somewhere! :heybaby:


----------



## gmark2000

No idea about Wi-Fi. 

It's gonna be cool but not cold overnight — 30% probability of precipitation.


----------



## adagio

Thanks again, Gary.

BTW, PM'd you. Did you get my message?


----------



## gmark2000

Yep. I've your Apple keychain from the Mothership. 

I'll be in the line-up about 3am since my wife gets home late from her shift.


----------



## thegreenapple

getting ready to go see ya all thare


----------



## adagio

I'm getting too old for the really early stuff. I should be there some time between 6:30 and 7.


----------



## Cliffy

I am getting ready to head down myself.


----------



## thegreenapple

I is here 
So is azilnik kilgo and cliffy 
And I am 4th


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

thegreenapple, do you have access to wifi? is that how you're posting?

could you keep us updated on how quickly the line grows?


----------



## gmark2000

He's using his Macberry and its web browser I think. Anyhoo, I'll be there in a couple hours!


----------



## IronMac

I'll probably be there around 7 am. At this point, I've been up since 2:30 am, did 61 km on my bike, been rear-ended in a car accident and attended a wedding. I need a short nap.


----------



## audiodan

If I came at 8:30PM would they still have tshirts?


----------



## gmark2000

audiodan said:


> If I came at 8:30PM would they still have tshirts?


I presume you meant 8:30am Saturday... If so, then yes, because they don't start handing them out until 9:30am. The mall closes at 6:00pm on Saturdays so there wouldn't be any available regardless after that time.


----------



## audiodan

Yeah, I meant AM. Thanks! But, will I be less than 1000 in line?


----------



## Macaholic

audiodan said:


> Yeah, I meant AM. Thanks! But, will I be less than 1000 in line?


It's probably a safe bet that you'll get a shirt. I live five minutes away and JUST popped over there. There are five hearty souls hanging out, staring at a PeeCee laptop display, trying to "see" one of those "fuzzy picture" graphics where the image "appears" if you either squint a while... or suffer from sleep deprivation  Methinks the latter will work in a few hours for them.


----------



## gmark2000

Macaholic said:


> ...There are five hearty souls hanging out, staring at a PeeCee laptop display...


Ha ha! That would be Ari's ThinkPad with Apple sticker on it... A Machead without a Mac.


----------



## audiodan

You don't know how much I wanna be with you guys right now!!!


----------



## Macaholic

Well, my kid and I plan to get there around 7am. I'm bringing along a little movie on a special *homebrewed* DVD (made with iLife, natch!) that I'll play for the assembled masses; one no Mac-head should miss.


----------



## audiodan

How old is your son? Did you make the DVD cover too?


----------



## halfabusa

We are just getting ready to leave and wondered how many people are in line right now? Anyone awake?


----------



## hhk

*Umm...why?*

Why are you guys doing this? Is Yoda going to be there or something? Darth Vader?

Seriously, are there deals or is it just t-shirts you're after?


----------



## mac_geek

hhk said:


> Why are you guys doing this? Is Yoda going to be there or something? Darth Vader?
> 
> Seriously, are there deals or is it just t-shirts you're after?


Standing in line for an Apple store opening is kind of like a rite of passage.

For me, Yorkdale was enough.

Have fun at Sherway, guys.


----------



## azilnik

Hey number 3 here. We're in the mall waiting...
The store looks pretty good, about the same size as Eaton Centre.

The security guards are rediculous. "No Pictures"... "Alright fine you can take pictures.... ONLY OF THE STORE FRONT!.... Wait... No... Only pictures INSIDE the store. As Thegreenapple put it, looks like Toronto Police dropout hasn't had his donut. Clearly they haven't done this thing before. Thank goodness Hawaiian shirt dude is here, he knows the deal. Pictures will be up later today. The store will be opening in an hour. I'm only going in for 15 minutes; then off to take my buddy #2 to work in Richmond Hill.


----------



## Macaholic

Hey! We're here live in line -- and online -- from Sherway Gardens! 

It is 8:37. My boy and I are # 26 and 27. Currently there are about 100 altogether so far. Sherway security dudes have informed us that NO PICTURES or VIDEO allowed!! But, I snuck some footage right under their noses, thanks to my MBP's built-in iSight recording to iMovie!  Typically, it's safe to assume that these security dudes have Windows systems at home  They're probably not aware of the iSight camera's BIG GREEN LIGHT


----------



## gmark2000

First post from inside.


----------



## thegreenapple

post 2 
we are in it rocks lots of female staff here 
this rocks 
wow gmark is getting small talked for a store staff 
hope you get here


----------



## MBD

How busy is it there you guys? Hope you're having a great time! :clap:


----------



## ender78

I;m going down now. Had lazer Eye surgery Thurs so no pics this time, I just want my god dammned t-shirt.


----------



## audiodan

W00T!!! Great store. So much hype!!! Got my gosh darned TShirt!


----------



## T-hill

How's the T-shirt situation there? Will it be worth it for me to stop by tomorrow to grab one?


----------



## JAGflyer

Anyone want to pick me up a T-Shirt?


----------



## T-hill

Oh yeah, I could ask it that way too... Can anyone grab a guy a t-shirt? You might be able to go in and out 5 times in 10 minutes...


----------



## JAGflyer

Ill pay for shipping (regular mail) or ill come pick it up if someone can grab an extra one.


----------



## gord

i got there bout 8:15am and i got a t shirt tho i think the shirt should have the word Apple in letters on the front rather than Sherway Gardens as it feels more like i am advertising the mall than Apple LOL


----------



## gord

*Apple store pix*

I will upload some pix of the opening once i get the file size down to meet the uploading requirements


----------



## ender78

I got there before 11 and there were plenty of shirts, they kept on bringing in new boxes. I waited 10-15 minutes in line, when I was walking out, there were less than 15-20 people in line.

FYI, 

Sherway is sensitive about taking pics inside the mall [funny how none of the other Cadilac properties had problems with us taking tons of pics]. I did get a few pics [the store feels quite a big wider and bigger, less crowded than Yorkdale.


----------



## Macaholic

Yes, Sherway IS strangely sensitive of pics of the mall. But that doesn't stop _some_ people 

Stay tuned, gang...


----------



## Macaholic

Alright, if you're caught viewing this video, the bureau will disavow any knowledge of your existence. This video will self-destruct in ten seconds.

http://homepage.mac.com/macaholic007/iMovieTheater1.html

Thanks to a great young guy named Michael that my son and I met in line. Credit to him for thinking of and pulling together the "PC" pic 


EDIT: I did meet the infamous "IronMac", but wish I also met audiodan and gmark!


----------



## Bajan

Nice sized store but a bit too packed for me. Finally got my hands on the Mac Pro with the 30" ACD :love2:


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

i slept in till 11. went down to the store and there was no line up at 12:30. didn't meet anyone unfortunately.


----------



## Macaholic

I would have liked to meet you, TMR.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

we've met before. (Return to Castle Wolfenstein).


----------



## Macaholic

TroutMaskReplica said:


> we've met before. (Return to Castle Wolfenstein).



GAH! Of course!


----------



## IronMac

ender, too bad on missing out on seeing you this time around!

thegreenapple keeps talking about an ehMac roadtrip to Montreal. What's the opinion on this?

EDIT: I did meet the infamous "Macaholic"

EDIT2: Macaholic...gmark was there...you must have met him!!!


----------



## Macaholic

IronMac said:


> EDIT2: Macaholic...gmark was there...you must have met him!!!


But he wasn't there early with the group you were with up front. Was he?


----------



## IronMac

Macaholic said:


> But he wasn't there early with the group you were with up front. Was he?


gmark was the *owner* of the sound system that was *plugged* into your Powerbook when it was playing your video. :lmao:


----------



## Macaholic

R U KIDDIN??

Did I miss the intros?

Gah! I'm an idiot!


----------



## T-hill

Just called the store. T-shirts are gone. Looks like I'm not visiting there anytime soon...

So if anyone snagged any extras... :heybaby:


----------



## IronMac

Macaholic said:


> R U KIDDIN??
> 
> Did I miss the intros?
> 
> Gah! I'm an idiot!


Gee...all I remember is someone pointing out that the guy waving a CD and yelling "Woohoo!!! Toronto International Film Festival...here I come!!!" was "Macaholic". :lmao:


----------



## IronMac

T-hill said:


> Just called the store. T-shirts are gone. Looks like I'm not visiting there anytime soon...
> 
> So if anyone snagged any extras... :heybaby:


Sorry to not have seen you this time around T-hill. I was hoping to snag an extra t-shirt or two but that line-up was out the mall door and around the corner when I left around 9:40 am.


----------



## rbrumble

Well, you can all sleep soundly knowing that I didn't miss the Sherway Gardens opening like I did the Eaton's Centre....stupid Hotmail!

Anyway, this is great for me, Sherway is closer to where I live than the other two Toronto locations, and it's just a bit down the road from my office in The Hammer.

Security was a bit silly, it's pretty hard to stop people from taking pics these days when almost every phone has a camera in it. The guy at the door with the funky glasses and the Tommy Bahama shirt must be representing Apple Corp, he was at the Yorkdale opening too (wearing the same shirt too, I believe).


----------



## Cliffy

I can see straight now that I have had a sleep. Time to post some pictures. It was a fun night and nice to meet some more ehMacer's.


----------



## Cliffy

More pictures from the opening.


----------



## remster45

Cliffy said:


> I can see straight now that I have had a sleep. Time to post some pictures. It was a fun night and nice to meet some more ehMacer's.


hey guys, i just registered here at ehMac... i was at the Apple Store opening at Sherway... look at the last pic posted by Cliffy, with everyone watching the MacBook Pro... i'm second from the left in the white sweater.

anyways since i'm new, let me know who you all are and which of you were #1-5 in line? just so i know you by user ID...


----------



## gmark2000

I was number 5. 

1 - Cliffy
2 - Kilgo
3 - Azilnik
4 - TheGreenApple

FYI Remster is the infamous Bluetooth prankster from the Eaton Centre opening.

Remster and his pal are planning on doing the Laval trip next weekend.


----------



## T-hill

Hey Cliffy, I see you were #1! Congrats! What time did you get there?

Argh!!! So frustrating to see pictures of all these people I know and not to be there... And then some of you guys are in Montreal next weekend. Double argh! I wanted to go to both... Better update my sig now... :-(


----------



## gmark2000

rbrumble said:


> The guy at the door with the funky glasses and the Tommy Bahama shirt must be representing Apple Corp, he was at the Yorkdale opening too (wearing the same shirt too, I believe).


That's Steve "Aloha" Perry, Regional Manager of Loss Prevention for Apple Stores. He's in charge of security arrangements for Apple Store openings. He let out of the bag that he'll be at a store opening in Hawaii (_presumably at the Kahala Mall in Honolulu_) during U.S. Thanksgiving. You will see him in Montreal next week. I suggested that he get some smoked meat at Schwartz's delicatessen when he's there.


----------



## ehMax

Cliffy has got one wicked, awesome, cool "Steve is my homeboy" T-Shirt!   :clap:  

Would be pretty cool to own one of those! If only there was a Canadian Mac website that would put those on sale soon!


----------



## T-hill

gmark2000 said:


> That's Steve "Aloha" Perry, Regional Manager of Loss Prevention for Apple Stores. He's in charge of security arrangements for Apple Store openings. He let out of the bag that he'll be at a store opening in Hawaii during U.S. Thanksgiving. You will see him in Montreal next week. I suggested that he get some smoked meat at Schwartz's delicatessen when he's there.


Yeah, he's a good guy. He was the one who recognized me at Fifth Avenue a couple of weeks after Eaton Centre, and told me what my number was. But he broke his NDA!? Uh-oh!!!!


----------



## ender78

T-hill said:


> Yeah, he's a good guy. He was the one who recognized me at Fifth Avenue a couple of weeks after Eaton Centre, and told me what my number was. But he broke his NDA!? Uh-oh!!!!


He recognized me too I asked if he has moved to Toronto  I'm not that hard to recognize, I'm always there with my huge honkin camera.


----------



## remster45

gmark2000 said:


> FYI Remster is the infamous Bluetooth prankster from the Eaton Centre opening.



LOL that was fun! :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## ender78

With regards to the t-shirt, anyone get the feeling that the new one is of inferior quality? The Yorkdale and Eaton Centre t-shirts were both Beefy [its incredible that I bothered checking]. The Sherway ones are of a different brand.


----------



## remster45

ender78 said:


> With regards to the t-shirt, anyone get the feeling that the new one is of inferior quality? The Yorkdale and Eaton Centre t-shirts were both Beefy [its incredible that I bothered checking]. The Sherway ones are of a different brand.


Yeah I noticed. The tags are different too.


----------



## audiodan

Yup, I noticed that too. This is alot thinner. And see through at points.


----------



## gmark2000

FYI, the sample piece of supposed Missouri limestone in my possession from this morning is in fact Italian Pietra Serena sandstone from the flooring tiles of the Apple Store.


----------



## Cliffy

T-hill said:


> Hey Cliffy, I see you were #1! Congrats! What time did you get there?


I got there around 10, 5 or 10 minutes before Kilgo and Azilnik. I figured there would have been more people there.


----------



## T-hill

Cliffy said:


> I got there around 10, 5 or 10 minutes before Kilgo and Azilnik. I figured there would have been more people there.


Dammit! And I was telling greenapple at Eaton Centre I'd be there at 6 just so I could be #1... I would've been very bored come to think of it... Oh man! It hurts!!!


----------



## T-hill

gmark2000 said:


> That's Steve "Aloha" Perry, Regional Manager of Loss Prevention for Apple Stores. He's in charge of security arrangements for Apple Store openings. He let out of the bag that he'll be at a store opening in Hawaii (_presumably at the Kahala Mall in Honolulu_) during U.S. Thanksgiving. You will see him in Montreal next week. I suggested that he get some smoked meat at Schwartz's delicatessen when he's there.


At the Fifth Avenue opening, he was wearing a black shirt, and the designs were sorta shiny on the black... So it looked all black from far away, but close up, you could see the designs. His way of dressing up?

And gee... How's he gonna stick out at the Hawaii grand opening!? Wear a parka?


----------



## JAGflyer

ehMax said:


> Cliffy has got one wicked, awesome, cool "Steve is my homeboy" T-Shirt!   :clap:
> 
> Would be pretty cool to own one of those! If only there was a Canadian Mac website that would put those on sale soon!



I see Dennill actually went.


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## gmark2000




----------



## gmark2000




----------



## gmark2000




----------



## gmark2000

Thank goodness the remnants of Hurricane Ernesto weren't 6 hours earlier. We would have been wet and miserable outside.


----------



## gmark2000

remster45 said:
 

> gmark2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI Remster is the infamous Bluetooth prankster from the Eaton Centre opening.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that was fun! :lmao: :lmao:
Click to expand...

Here's his work at Eaton Centre:


----------



## Chealion

Disclaimer: I'm not a lawyer, this is just my interpretation from reading the Copyright Act.

In terms of the photography, the security guard can ask you not to take pictures since you are on private property but can not make you delete any pictures you've taken as under the Copyright Act they are your property.

Section 32.2 of the Copyright Act does allow you to use photos of buildings that aren't infringing copyright. (I love when security guards tell me I'm infringing copyright by taking a picture of a building)


----------



## ehMax

What a boring store. This store is so much cooler.  Gee, the guy doesn't sound like a salesman at all. Maybe he's the new Dell Sales Boiler Plate 2000. 

So original.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ck3o43ARSao"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ck3o43ARSao" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## WorldIRC

^Hey shouldn't you be finishing the site instead of posting videos  J/K


----------



## juanrojo

*The Green Apple at Aji Sai?*

Well, I was looking at the pictures from the Sherway Gardens opening and looking at the pic of the first four guys waiting in line I recognized a familiar face. Last night my wife and I were doing some serious "all you can eat" eating at a Sushi place on Bayview Av. called Aji Sai. About 30 mins. into our meal I saw a guy walking in with a Boston Celtics hat and a the Sherway Gardens Apple Store T-Shirt. I said to my wife: "cool, that guy made it to the opening and he got a free t-shirt."


----------



## gmark2000

You can't buy product at the Dell Store... you can only order it. I can't see this business model working. Consumers want instant gratification.


----------



## audiodan

Ouch, Dell is gonna suffer at Sherway.


----------



## Macaholic

My .Mac trial account's bandwidth soon hit the wall with that video posting. As it happens, YouTube is down at this time. So, here it is on Google Video:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7002333266291078138

The compression at Google SUCKS so much, you can't read the text at the end.  

I'll put it up on YouTube as soon as they're back up.


----------



## remster45

gmark2000 said:


> Here's his work at Eaton Centre:


LOL that was hilarious. We also can't forget "Apple Hacker" as well! :lmao: :lmao: You guys were all freaking out!


----------



## gmark2000

Psssst... Find the guy in the Walden Galleria shirt and you'll see Macoholic himself.

Great video BTW! YouTube is up again so you post there too.


----------



## Macaholic

gmark2000 said:


> Psssst... Find the guy in the Walden Galleria shirt and you'll see Macoholic himself.













Hmmm... and that kid right in front of me looks just like... MY SON! And no, that Apple Store employeee isn't checking out his butt, but probably the giant "Jaguar skin" "X" for OS X on the back of his t-shirt.



> Great video BTW! YouTube is up again so you post there too.


Thanks! I have been trying to upload the video to YouTube, but it is taking forever to "process"...


----------



## gmark2000

I visited Sherway yesterday and was shown this video footage edited by Apple Store Staff. You can see the "top ten" entering the store. It's a great movie!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3EXSOOyizfc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3EXSOOyizfc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## tricky_ab

Hmmm...it does not look bad. I'm thinking about checking it out as I'm in the market for a new laptop...


----------



## overkill

Had my first visit to Sherway this past weekend. Nice store, busy as any other Apple store. Went back on Tuesday afternoon around 330ish and it was nice and empty  More fun for me at that time.


----------



## T-hill

T-hill said:


> Just called the store. T-shirts are gone. Looks like I'm not visiting there anytime soon...
> 
> So if anyone snagged any extras... :heybaby:


Just thought I'd follow-up with this little surprise from today:

I got home from work today and saw on the stairs an Apple T-shirt box. There was writing on the box: "From your friends at Apple Canada." I figured it was my Father's because it was signed by someone whom I believe he used to work with there... I didn't think much of it, because of that.

A few hours later, I went up to my room, and it was sitting on my bed. I open it up... it's a Sherway Gardens t-shirt! My Father is responsible for the Apple Store account where he works, and apparently the North American Apple Stores manager was in Toronto today, and left it on his desk. It's an XL, so lord knows that's not for my Father...

Woot woot! Another one for the collection!


----------

